# There's always a reason



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

that things happen the way they do. For about 5 years I have been able to hunt with a friend that has two kids, Katie now 15 and John 12. This year John couldn't come because of school activities. Sat. morning Katie and her dad went early and saw a small 8 point but couldn't get the shot. For the afternoon hunt they went to a remote part of the farm,along comes a nice 6 point she gets ready and carefully takes the safety off pulls the trigger and the trigger won't pull and the deer leaves. Katie was very upset but her dad told her " everything happens for a reason". Well just before Sunset the reason stepped out in front of Katie she fired and killed a MONSTER 12 point DROP TINE buck. I don't think the smile has come off her face yet. They called me and told me what had happened and I went to her grandparents house ( they own the farm) to let them know about these events and grandpa had a bigger smile than Katie. This is just what he has been hoping for. What a GREAT WEEKEND. Pics in my album I'm to dumb to post them here. Thanks, Dick


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

nice deer keep up the good work .


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll help you out with the pics Dick, but you owe me big time


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Kim, I don't know what happened but it's not here. I know I owe you bigtime. Thanks, Dick.


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

I think we need a "Ol'e Mans hunt" I don't have much time left and these kids need to help.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

WOW. That's a bruiser. Congrats!


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Kim, It worked that time. I told Katie that her deer had some broken points and I wanted to see the bad boy that kicked his butt. Thanks again , Dick.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow great deer. What did she shoot it with? Great to see kids enjoying the outdoors. i bet her brother will never hear the end of this.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

That's a great deer! Congrats to the young lady!


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

eyecatchum, She shot it with her 50 cal. muzzleloader which she shoots very well. This is her 4th deer but 1st buck. Her brother has 1 deer but doesn't have the drive to hunt as Katie does. They are very good kids and good students, fun to be around. Hope to get one for John during gun season. The youth hunt is my favorite weekend of the deer season. If you haven't done it give it a try.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Dick, what was going on with the gun malfunction, trigger issue?


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrat,s..Real nice buck!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a beautiful deer. Congratulations go to the young Lady!


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Kim, Her dad had told her not to let the safety "click" if the deer was close and she didn't get it completely off so it didn't fire. No problem with the gun.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats on the great deer! Great job teaching the kids to hunt. 

I'm hoping to take my daughter (8 yrs old) out for deer in a few years. Started her on squirrels this year.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

RBH,

Awesome buck, looks like she is a great hunter. My boys thought it was a great buck.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

great deer, i wonder if she's hooked on hunting now.lol.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Great story and deer. Thanks for sharing and getting the kids out in the woods!


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

ezbite, She is definately hooked on hunting. She is a great kid and a pleasure to be around.
I really enjoy the weekends with both of these kids.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Great deer , thats geat to see kids in the outdoors !


----------

